# Tiny white bugs! Help!!!



## connore94 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone,

My little guy leo has tiny white bugs on his quills. Could they be mites? I've read that mites are usually black or red but these pests are definitely whitish looking and very tiny. He hasn't lost any quills yet, maybe he got them today who knows. What should I do? Should I buy revolution through amazon or something? Please help im worried. Thanks


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Is he scratching a lot? Mites usually make them very itchy.
Two of my hedgies had mites and I was never able to see them.
I wouldn't try ordering Revolution on-line. I would take your hedgie to the vet to make sure it is mites and not something else.


----------



## connore94 (Jan 28, 2014)

I was holding him and I saw little white things (bugs) running around on his quills. He hasn't started itching or losing any quills yet. Sounds crazy but he may have gotten them today. My brother brought his dog over to our apartment today and we were in a grass field throwing the baseball and frisbee with him which I have no doubts contained ticks/mites and other questionable bugs. They're definitely bugs, just not sure if they are mites or not.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Maybe try giving him a bath to see if you can wash some of them off? And I would still take him to the vet.


----------

